# Clausing Konia FV-1 Mill



## hawkeye1870 (Feb 15, 2017)

I just purchased a used Clausing Konia FV-1 knee mill from a local machine shop. It is very similar to a the Bridgeport mills I have seen so the functions are fairly apparent. I can find very little information about the machine and would like to know a bit more about it.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 16, 2017)

Call Clausing.  800-323-0972.


----------

